# User's manual for icelink plus anyone?



## e46aloha (Nov 23, 2004)

I have an icelink plus from 05 in my 03 325i.
I am about to sell the car and cannot find my instruction manual for the new owner. I've searched the forum with no luck and the link on the Dension website does not work either. I'm wondering if anyone might have it on their computer and post the link or pm me.
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

Try http://support.dension.com/downloads/icelink_plus_user_manual.pdf


----------

